# قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بملتقي المهندسين العرب



## abobikir (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكر جميع الأخوة الذين سألوا عني وآسف لتأخري بالرد عليهم وذلك لظروف عملي التي لم تمكني من التواصل معهم 
أحبكم الله ورزقكم هداه وأسكن قلبكم تقواه وبلغكم من الخير أقصاه وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

أرجو من الأخوة مساندة طلبي من المشرفين علي المنتدى وخاصة المشرفين علي قسم المساحة علي استحداث فرع خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية تحت قسم المساحة وذلك لأهمية هذا العلم وأنني علي استعداد بمد هذا القسم بجميع برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية من الألف إلي الياء . 

سيتم قريبا بإذن الله رفع كل البرامج التي طلبها الأخوة


----------



## مريم محمد علي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
و اتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين ان يأخدوا طلبك بعين الإعتبار لما لهدا العلم الحديث من أهمية بالغة


----------



## زهر البيلسان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بالفعل اننا فى امس الحاجة الى هذا القسم لكى يكتمل منظومة هذا المنتدى نظرا لاهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى حياتنا المساحية ونرجو من المشرفين علي المنتدى العمل على توسيع افق الافادة من هذا المنتدى من خلال انشاء هذا القسم الجديد حتى تعم االفائدة ونشكر استاذنا ابو بكر على الاهتمام الشديد بهذا الموضوع وبجد ربنا يقويك وشكرا


----------



## Ashraf M (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتذر مقدما عن هذا التعليق - و لكن اجد انه من الضروره ارساله.
لااؤيد اطلاقا انشاء هذا القسم - لعد اسباب قويه.
اولا - اذا تمت الموافقه على هذا القسم - فسيكون من الاولى انشاء قسم للـ Total Station - و قسم للـ Land Desktop - حيث ان الكثير جدا من مواضيع المنتدى تدور حول ذلك !!!! - و لاعزاء لهندسة المساحه و الطرق - او للهندسه بصفه عامه !!

ثانيا - لايصنف الـ GIS كاحد فروع الهندسه المساحيه - و لاادرى من اين يأتى البعض بهذا ؟؟ - فى اغلب دول اوروبا و الجامعات فى امريكا - الـ GIS - كتخصص يوجد فى اقسام الجغرافيا - وليس فى كليات الهندسه !!!! - ولكنه بالطبع ماده تدرس فى الكثير جدا من الكليات و منها كليات الهندسه و العماره (اذا كانت نستقله) - ويمكن الحصول على دراسات عليا في - تطبيقاته - فى كثير من الكليات الاخرى و التخصصان الاخرى ( و اركز - تطبيقاته ).

ثالثا - الاولى بمنتدى لهندسة المساحه و الطرق ان يكون للمساحه (بشكلها الصحيح - و ليس للـ Total Station و الـ Land Desktop ) - و لن اتكلم عن ذلك و لكن نظره سريعه الى اى منتدى اجنبى عن المساحه ستغنى عن الكلام الكثير جدا.

و بالطبع ناهيك عن الطرق - و التى اتساءل لماذا يحمل المنتدى اسم هندسة الطرق !!؟ - و هناك عشرات بل و مئات المواضيع و الاسئله التى يمكن طرحها فى منتدى لهندسة الطرق فى مرحلة التصميم مثل : التصميم الانشائى - التصميم الهندسى - التصميم الجيوتكنيكى (تكوين الجسور) - التصميم المرورى ( الاشارات - العلامات الارضيه - العلامات الجانبيه ) - التصميم الخاص بصرف مياه الامطار - تصميم اماكن الانتظار - و بالطبع هذه بعض من رؤوس المواضيع - و يوجد تحتها العديد جدا من المواضيع.

و اذا تطرقنا الى التنفيذ فهناك العديد من عشرات المواضيع بدءا من المعدات الخاصه بالعمل - المعدلات - الجداول الزمنيه - اختبارات مراحل العمل المختلفه - تنفيذ المرافق الموجوده تحت الطريق - طرق الحفر الحديثه - اعمال الخرسانه الخاصه ( البلاطات العاديه - البلاطات الخاصه - غرف التفتيش للمرافق - ....الخ الخ ) - الجداول الزمنيه - معمل الطرق (الخاص بالموقع) - ..... الخ الخ.

لذا ارجوا من الساده المشرفين و الاعضاء بذل الجهد للارتقاء بالنتدى حتى يجذب الكثير من ذوى النشاط و الخبره الهندسيه ( الحقيقيه ).

و شكرا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لست أدري لمادا يعارض ashraf
انشاء هدا القسم رغم ان فوائده تعد كييرة و لا ينقص دلك لا قيمة الهندسة و مكانتها شيئا بل على العكس قد يجد الكثير من الزملاء ظالتهم المنشودة في هدا القسم
وقد يفتح الطريق امامهم في مجال تخصصهم
و لعلمك أخب الفاضل هدا العلم لا يعتبر حكرا على الجغرافين فقط
بل هو وسيلة عمل اكبر من انها تكون حكرا على تخصص دون أخر
اتمنى ان ترى الموضوع من زاوية اكبر
وكما يقال زادة الخير خيرين


----------



## Ashraf M (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت مريم

اولا - شكرا على ردك (حتى لو كنت اختلف مع وجهة نظرك او رأيك ).

ثانيا - لم اقصد ان الـ GIS حكر على الجغرافيين ( بالمناسبه - انا مهندس مساحه (مدنى) اصلا و حاصل على دراسات عليا فى المساحه و الطرق ) - بل على العكس - الـ GIS اصبح موضوع تطبيقى هام جدا و تعرضت للعمل به كثيرا و قد يدهشك رفضى هذا اذا عرفتى انى حاصل على شهادة فى GPS for GIS Data Capture 
وقمت بتدريس هذا و لازلت (احيانا) اعمل فى بعض المشاريع التى تتطلب جمع البيانات (المساحيه) لتكوين GIS Applications - على بيئة Arc GIS , Orcale Spatial .

ثالثا - هذا التشعيب سيؤدى الى ضعف المستوى للمنتدى و قد يحتوى على كتب اساسيه فى الموضوع (شكرا مقدما لمن سيضعها) - و سيقوم الكثيرين جدا بعمل download لها - دون اى اضافه حقيقيه او مناقشه تفيد و تستفيد - و اذا كان الموضوع كذلك - فلماذا لاتوضع فى المنتدى الاساسى (هندسة المساحه و الطرق) - و اعتقد ان هناك من فعل ذلك فعلا ووضع مواضيع عن الـ GIS .

رابعا - اذا كان هناك من يريد معلومات كثيرة و تبادل الخبرات و مناقشة مواضيع و السؤال عن مشاكل معينه - فهناك الكثير جدا من المنتديات فى الانترنت و المواقع ايضا - التى يوجد بها الكثير جدا جدا ليتعلم منها الفرد (ومنهم انا ) - و لقد ضربت لك مثال بالمنتديات الاجنبيه عن المساحه او برامج التصميم - ارجوا منك الذهاب الى احدها - و اعتقد انكى ستدركى جيدا ما اقصده.

على العموم - اشكرك - لقد كان هذا الرأى الخاص بى و اعتقد انى لن اتكلم اكثر فى هذا الموضوع - و الامر متروك للآخرين.

شكرا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل
ما كان قصدي ان انقص من علمكم و لامكانتكم زادكم الله علما و رفع شأنكم به لترفعوا شأن هده الأمة
لكن أدت فقط او اقول ان فتح قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية يزيد من أهمية منتدانا الرائع ويفتح المجال امام كل التخصصات و فروع الهندسة لللإستفادة كل في مجال تخصصه
على كل اكرر اسفي ان كانت عباراتي اخدت غير مجراها.
ودمتم دخرا لهده الأمة الأبية


----------



## عبدالله البطل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*أعتقد أن الاقتراح ممتاز*

تمنيت منذ اشتراكي بالمنتدى في وجود منتدى لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية .
كذلك لا يوجد بالمنتدى بعض التخصصات الهندسية .............
مثل الهندسة الزراعية مثلا .........
وشكرا للاقتراح الذي أعتبره من وجهة نظري ممتازا .:28:


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
و اتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين ان يأخدوا طلبك بعين الإعتبار لما لهدا العلم الحديث من أهمية بالغة*​


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أسمحوا لي أن أعلق علي جزئية أثيرت في هذا الموضوع ألا وهي ظن البعض أن تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية - من أسمها - تميل أكثر للتطبيقات الجغرافية وليس الهندسية. فهذه التقنية التي زاد عمرها عن الاربعين عاما (منذ 1963) تعتمد داخلها علي عدد من العلوم يأتي علي رأسهم علم الهندسة المساحية بالاضافة لعلوم الكمبيوتر و الاحصاء و الكارتوجرافيا. كما أن تطبيقات تقنية GIS انتشرت جدا في السنوات الاخيرة في العديد من المجالات سواء الجغرافية أو الهندسية أو البئية أو الزراعية أو علوم الارض. لكن ممعظم هذه التطبيقات "تستخدم" تقنية GIS بينما يأتي تطوير التقنية و الابتكار فيها غالبا من المهندسين وبالأخص من مهندسي المساحة. فهذه التقنية قائمة علي الخريطة أو التمثيل المكاني للظواهر علي سطح الارض ، أي أن الدور الحيوي فيها لمن يجيد تحديد المواقع Positionining وتوقيع المعالم علي خريطة رقمية ثم تحليل البيانات Analyising التي تم تجميعها وابتكار طرق حسابية و احصائية جديدة وابتكار برامج Programming والوصول لنتائج لحل مشكلة موجودة ، وما هذا الا دور مهندسي المساحة في المقام الاول. ألستم معي في ذلك؟

أما عن تدريس نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في أمريكا و أوروبا فيتم في العديد من التخصصات العلمية (الجغرافيا و علوم الارض و البيئة) وأيضا داخل أقسام الهندسة المساحية. فمنذ سنوات عديدة كنت طالب ماجستير في قسم المساحة بجامعه Ohio State الامريكية وكان لدينا بالقسم فرع خاص Branch بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالاضافة لفروع المساحة الارضية و الجيوديسيا و المساحة التصويرية والاستشعار عن بعد. وفي نفس الجامعة كان هناك فرع لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بقسم الجغرافيا ، لكن طبعا تختلف الموضوعات الدراسية و التطبيقة لكلا القسمين.

ربما يكون الاقتراح بانشاء قسم بالمنتدي يختص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية اقتراحا جيدا ، ويمكن البدء به كمقترح تجريبي أولا يتحول لقسم جديد في حالة وجود مشاركات تقنية جيدة واقبال من أعضاء الملتقي.


----------



## م وائل حسنى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اوايد انشاء القسم الخاص بـ
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية واوايد الاخت مريم


> *بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> و اتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين ان يأخدوا طلبك بعين الإعتبار لما لهدا العلم الحديث من أهمية بالغة*​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا اشاركم الرأى واطلب *انشاء القسم 
*


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك استادنا الكريم د.جمعة داود على تعقيبكم على اللإقتراح
ونأمل ان ينشأ هدا القسم و نستفيد منكم و من تجاربكم في هدا المجال
أدامكم الله وحفظكم و نفع بكم هده الأمة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أولاً أود شكر الأخ أبو بكر على هذا الإقتراح الجميل و أرجو إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية نظراً لأهميتها بالنسبة لمعظم أعضاء المنتدى على ما أظن وعلى ما سيضيفه هذا القسم من جلب لإخوان جدد إلى هذا المنتدى العزيز فأرجو الأخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا الاقتراح من قبل الأخوة المشرفين و جزى الله الأخوة الأعضاء كل الخير على ما يقدمونه من فوائد جمة من المعلومات 
و شكراً


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ادارة الملتقى تشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الحوار الثرى ولقد استمتعت بكل ما قيل
وفى شغف للمزيد من الاقتراحات والافكار والاراء التى فى النهاية لن تصب الا فى مصلحة الجميع
شاكر ومقدر لكم


----------



## أبو غيداء (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رد الدكتور جمعة كفى ووفى و أنا أدعم إنشاء هذا القسم الخاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية و لا أرى رد الأخ Ashraf M منطقي فهو يقول بأن هذا العلم مهم و لكن لا ينصح بأن يدرج في قسم لوحده ثم إن المقارنة بين GIS و بعض البرامج المساحية مقارنة غير مقبولة لأن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية علم قائم بذاته و في توسع كبير مع الوقت و هناك عشرات البرامج الخاصة بالـ GIS و كما أشرت رد الدكتور جمعة في مكانه .
وأقترح أن يوضع منتدى خاص بالـGIS تابع للمساحة لفترة تجريبية لكي يرى حجم الإقبال و التفاعل من الأعضاء ثم بناء على النتيجة يتم إتخاذ القرار.
و أدعم أيضا أن يوجد لكل فرع من فروع المساحة قسم خاص مثل المساحة الأرضية و الجيوديسيا و الاستشعار عن بعد و الـGPS و GIS و ما المانع في ذلك؟؟؟


----------



## قاسم عبد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

عذرا لكل ما تقدم من الاقتراحات..... 
ان لكل مهندس مساحه عمل خاص به يريد او يعتبر عمله هو الاولى. بان يكون المنتدى له وليس لغيره. فكل مواضيع الملتقى هي علميه ومفيده.انا اعتبر المنتدى اناء ناكل منه فمن لديه الزاد فاليضع في هذا الاناء


----------



## خالد دحدوح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع هذا القتراح وارجوا ان يتم باذن الله


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اوايد انشاء القسم الخاص بـنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ولكن بشكل مستقل وليس داخل هندسة المساحة والطرق حتى لا تودى المشاركات فى ذلك القسم الجديد بالثأثر سلبا على ملتقى هندسة المساحة والطرق واويد فى ذلك الاخ ashraf 

لماذا لم يتم أنشاء ذلك القسم داخل ملتقى العمارة والتخطيط او الهندسة المدنية على الرغم من وجود علاقة كبيرة بينهم ونحمل ذلك على هندسة المساحة والطرق 


اقترح انشاء قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (المكانية) كقسم مستقل بذاته تحت هندسة الحاسب الالى او الاقسام الاخرى 
داخل تلك الصرح العلمى الكبير (ملتقى المهندسين العرب)


----------



## أميروعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الاعضاء الكرام 
تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا لاهميته


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مع احترامى لقول م اشرف ان مواضيع g i sاصبحت ترتبط بعلم المساحة ارتباط قوى ولابد للمهندس او المساح الربط بينهما وخصوصا للعاملين على اجهزة ال g p s وشكرا


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اويد الاقتراح بانشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## مريم محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمنى ان نرى القسم في القريب العاجل
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هدا الموضوع و ايده و شكر خاص للمشرفين الكرام على تثبيتهم الموضوع
نأمل انشاء القسم قريبا لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اويد انشاء قسم خاص بهذا العلم و انا من المتعصبين له جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م شاكر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك استادنا الكريم د.جمعة داود على تعقيبكم على اللإقتراح
ونأمل ان ينشأ هدا القسم و نستفيد منكم و من تجاربكم في هدا المجال
أدامكم الله وحفظكم و نفع بكم هده الأمة*​


----------



## خابور (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اويد انشاء هذا القسم وبقوة ونحن بانتظار الاخ ابابكر جزاه الله كل خير.


----------



## عطور ليبيا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اشجعع على انشاءهذا القسم لمافيه من تطور للاجيال الجديدة فى مجال الهندسة المدنية
وشكرا


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم_
_اؤيد انشاء هذا القسم الهام حتى تعم الفائدة _
_وفق الله الجميع و جزاكم الف خير_


----------



## محمد عمران (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اؤيد الزميله مريم كما انى اطالب بأنشاء قسم خاص بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ Gis وشكرا
وعلى حد علمى ان قسم المساحه لا يمس الهندسه بأى طرف بل هة تخصص جغرافى وليس هندسى


----------



## محمد عمران (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد اى مزكره تشرح جهاز ليكا 1100 فى اقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## د. أياد محمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
سلامي العاطر وتحياتي لكل الأخوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولكل اعضاءه وزواره، واؤيد بقوة انشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية وقسم آخر للإستشعار عن بعد وذلك لأهميتهما البالغة في العديد من التطبيقات المختلفة في حياتنا المعاصرة. ودعائنا للجميع بالتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى.
د. أياد محمد


----------



## Dr. Mohamed Saad (29 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## المساح10 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد عمران قال:


> اؤيد الزميله مريم كما انى اطالب بأنشاء قسم خاص بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ Gis وشكرا
> وعلى حد علمى ان قسم المساحه لا يمس الهندسه بأى طرف بل هة تخصص جغرافى وليس هندسى


 الاخ محمد عمران
اولاً- سامحك الله على هذا الكلام .
ثانياً- هذا الموضوع لمناقشة موضوع معين وليس لطرح الاسئلة الخاصة (((كما فى مشاركتك السابقة ))) ارجو ان تطرح موضوعك فى المكان المناسب .
اما بالنسبة لإنشاء قسم خاص بالـ Gis هذا اقتراح جيد جداً جداً وذلك لأهميته فى كل المجالات الاخرى.
ولكم الف شكر لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع واخص بالشكر مشرفنا ( عمرو على ) وصاحب الاقتراح وامل ان يرى الإقتراح النور قريباً.


----------



## شريف محمد رفعت (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أولا : أويد بقوة انشاء هذا القسم ولكن اود ان أؤكد علي وجوب تغيير الاسم من نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الي نظم المعلومات الجيو مكانية

ثانيا : احب ان اضيف الي ما قد قيل 

- 90% من المعلومات الهندسية هي معلومات مكانية 
و مرتبطبة بالأحداثيات الثنائية او الثلاثية و مستقبلا البعد الرابع وهو الزمن

- المكان Location (L) = Spatial

- اتجاه صناع هذا النظام حاليا قائم علي تصحيح هذا المفهوم و انه ليس محصور علي المعلومات الجغرافية 
وانه كل ما يتعلق بالمعلومات المكانية

-هو علم يدرس في كلية متفوقة ترتيبها الاول في العالم تحت اسم جيودسي-جيوماتيكس و آي تي انجينييرينج جامعة نيوبرونسويك في كندا 
وترتيبها الاول في العالم في هذا التخصص ولما لكندا من ريادة عالمية في مجال الجيوماتيكس حيث انها تملك 20% من سواحل العالم

- تطبيقات هذه الانظمة اصبح لا حدود لها و اصبحت تشمل تقريبا كل مجالات الحياة

- تشمل مكونات عدة منها: فيديوهات و ايميجات الاقمار الصناعية - انظمة الليدار - الجي بي اس - الفوتو جرام تري و الحراري و التوبو جغرافي فضلا عن انظمة الرفع المساحي وانظمة الكاد - انظمة الاستشعار عن بعد والتصوير الجوي...الخ

- انظمة المعلومات المكانية والادارة الهندسية المؤسساتية( انتر برايز جيو سبيشال انفورميشن وانجينييرينج مانيجمنت سيستمز) والتي تعني بأدارة جميع المعلومات والانظمة الهندسية من خلال التعريف المكاني لجميع المعلومات وبالتالي المقدرة علي طلب استحداث او معاينة او اضافة او تعديل اي نوع من بيانات المشروع و التواجد في قلب المعلومة لاي مشروع كان من خلال الواجهة الموحدة المكانية وذلك من خلال خريطة الموقع و احدثياته 

- اليوم اصبح نظام متشابك جدا ويعتبر من احدث التقنيات المعلوماتية

- قريبا سيصبح علم هندسي متكامل كما في UNB وجامعات أخري افردت كليات هندسية متخصصة بدمج هذه الثلاثة علوم الرئيسية لهذا التخصص الهندسي الجديد القديم واود ان يكون له ادراج مستقل عن هندسة المساحة والطرق وان يكون له ادراج رئيسي بأسم 

هندسة المعلومات الجيو مكانية


----------



## Dr. Mohamed Saad (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اؤيد راي الاخ شريف محمد
إن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية " المكانية" علم واسع
و انجهت الانظار الان لتكامله بصورة مع الانظمة الاخري بطريقة اوسع
و اصبح هذا التكامل تحت اسم
3gr
و يشرفني انني قد ساهمت بابحاث كثيرة في هذا المجال و هذا الموضوع بالذات
مع العلم اني مقيم بكندا  و لكن لكي كثير من التطبيقات قمت بها بالتعاون مع البلدان العربية
وقد استغربت شديد الاستغراب من بعض الاراء حول تخصيص مكان للتخصص من عدمة
لكم منى خالص التحية


----------



## شريف محمد رفعت (2 نوفمبر 2008)

dr. Mohamed Saad قال:


> انا اؤيد راي الاخ شريف محمد
> إن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية " المكانية" علم واسع
> و انجهت الانظار الان لتكامله بصورة مع الانظمة الاخري بطريقة اوسع
> و اصبح هذا التكامل تحت اسم
> ...


 
تحية خاصة الي الدكتور محمد سعد

وتشرفنا بحضرتك يا دكتور وانا سعيد جدا بالتعرف بحضرتك وعلمي بتواجدك بكندا انا اقيم بين مونتريال واوتاوا وتخصصي هو استشارات وادارة مشاريع النظم المكانية والهندسية والمعلوماتية وايضا قد سبق لي العمل بنفس التخصص لدي حكومة الامارات وأبوظبي


----------



## شريف محمد رفعت (2 نوفمبر 2008)

using geospatial technology is meant to help operate, maintain, and protect the infrastructure, which includes organizations such as utilities, telecommunication companies, and the public sector

users of geospatial information use it to manage forests, develop defense strategies, establish tax valuations and manipulate census data to determine voting districts. 

Utilities use geospatial info to automate vast transmission and distribution networks, and to build and service pipelines and communication networks. 

Cities are using geospatial technologies for applications as diverse as routing sanitation and emergency vehicles, replacing water mains and doing a better job of matching the right equipment to each job. 

Thousands of private companies use geospatial information to make more informed decisions in areas ranging from site selection, to marketing demographics, to analyzing competition. 

Once considered an end to itself (e.g., a physical map), GIS today has rapidly evolved as an integral part of the management process in a broad range of applications and sectors. 

For example, geospatial systems are a key element in nearly every infrastructure development project of the multi-lateral lending agencies. 


"Automated Mapping and Facilities Management," or AM/FM, means 
exactly that: to automate the mapping process and to manage facilities represented by items on the map. In the past, when a map was needed, 


a crew of surveyors, draftspersons, and geographers would combine 
their resources and develop a map on paper. This map was created by hand, updated by hand, and reproduced by a professional printer. 

Today, it can be drawn on a computer screen using a Computer Aided Drafting and Design (CADD) software program. The map program is then connected to a database containing a variety of detailed information related to items on the map. When the map is needed to answer a question, it is displayed on the screen automatically. Updates are made quickly using a digitizing table, a mouse and a keyboard. The entire map, or just portions of it, may be selected to be printed on a plotter. The process is similar to word processing for maps. 


The key advantage to AM/FM is the ability to share maps. State and federal agencies, along with utility companies, which create their own respective maps can, for example, share maps with each other. This not only saves money, but provides the ability to create hundreds of new maps, many of which never existed before, for minimal cost. 


"Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition", or SCADA, is the process by which real-time information is gathered from remote locations for processing and analysis; and the process by which equipment is controlled. SCADA is used in the electric, telecommunications, transportation, pipeline, water/wastewater, oil and gas, and infrastructure/government fields. GIS and SCADA relate by allowing for "live" maps and real-time databases that are used to manage large systems and networks. Through the integration, SCADA becomes spatially related, and AM/FM/GIS systems become real-time. For example, gas pipeline companies use SCADA, represented as a large wall model of its pipeline network in the region containing real-time information on gas flow, pipeline pressures, sections under repair, alternative pipeline routings, the location and dispatch of service crews, etc. 


"Global Positioning System," or GPS, is a network of 24 satellites equipped with atomic clocks and equally accurate position measuring telemetry gear. The network was originally designed as a navigational aid for the military, but the civilian sector has leveraged the Pentagon's $10 billion investment in technology infrastructure into a market for hardware, software and services that are expected to grow to $20 billion annually by the year 2000. Armed with inexpensive GPS receivers, for example, utility service crews can be quickly dispatched to the location of underground utilities in need of repair. And the interface of GIS and GPS has resulted in a steady stream of new applications on an ongoing basis. 


Today there are tens of thousands of geospatial applications in use. Organizations throughout the world are using the technology to transform manually produced maps and associated descriptive records into powerful digital databases whose ******* can be used in applications as far flung as managing utility distribution networks, to monitoring pollution, to planning alternative traffic patterns, to redrawing voter districts, or tracking agricultural drought conditions. Once a tool that was affordable only to the largest organizations, geospatial systems have become a cost-effective option for even the smallest organizations. 


Gas and electric utilities use it to model distribution networks, issue work orders, dispatch service crews, market to prospective customers and plan service expansions. 

Telecommunications companies find it invaluable as they seek a competitive edge in the management of outside plant facilities and in the marketing of long distance services. 

Government agencies rely on this technology to plan new land developments, determine tax valuations, manage public works networks, route emergency vehicles, analyze crime and accident patterns, manage transportation systems and study environmental issues. 

Private businesses use it to make strategic decisions about locating new outlets and facilities,targeting customers more effectively and determining the impact of new or potential competitors. 


Approximately 70 to 80 percent of the information managed by business is somehow connected to a specific location—an address, street, intersection, or "xy" coordinate. Therefore, geospatial technology is finding its way into every corner of the business world. And, because the technology's uses are so widespread and diverse, the geospatial market is growing at an annual rate of almost 35 percent. The commercial subsection of this market is expanding at a phenomenal rate of 100 percent each year.


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

انا طالب هندسه مساحه وجيوماتكس وانا بحاجه لكثير من المعلومات عن Gpsوانا اتمنى ان يتمو عمل المنتدى واشكر الاخت مريم على هذا الرأي


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الدراسة الكاملة لمشروع انشاء طريق التي كانت موجودة من قبل الاستاذ دخل الله 

المتضمنة الرفع المساحي والتسوية ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووالرد


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاستاذ الذي وعدنا بادراج مقاطع فيديو متضمنة شروحات كافية لكيفية الرفع الطبوغرافي ان 
يضعها ان وووووووجدت


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاستااااااااااااااااااااااذ دخل الله


----------



## علي اربيع العلي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاستاذ محمد عمران كيف ان علم المساحة لايدخل في اقسام الهندسة المدنية العامة مع العلم ان الرفع الطبوغرافي هو الاساس لاي عمل انشائي اما الجغرافية فنعم يتدخل فيها علم Gis لانه الاساس بالوقت الحالي بكافة العلوم الجغرافية


----------



## عبادة عبادة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*هام هام هام هام تنزيل الاداة kmler وظهور مشكلة*

اثناء تنصيبي الاداة kmler على برنامج arcmap9,2 وبعد تحقيق كل شروط التنصيب ظهرت لي الرسالة التالية .اثناء تنصيب الاداة :
An Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. Could not load file or assembly 'ESRI.ArcGIS.ADF, version 9.2.1.1332, Culture=neutral, PublicTokenKey=8fc3cc631e44ad86' or one of its dependencies. the system cannot find the file specified."
,,,,,,,,,,,
اتمنى المساعدة لمن يعرف الحل ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*****ي هو ubbadah*************


----------



## engahmed2000 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

انا ادعم الاقتراح ده بشده نظرا لاهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه الشديده


----------



## مريم محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الزميل عبادة عبادة
انا استخدمت هده الأداة و عملت بها عادي جدا
علما اني استخدم النسخة 9.1
تسطيب الأداة سهل للغاية و لا يأخد وقت وكدا العمل بها
جربها مع نسخة 9.1 وشوف. 
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمود العبد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اود ان اشير الى ان نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه تدرس حاليا داخل شعبة المساحه والخرائط بقسم الجغرافيا بكلية الاداب اسكندريه ولكنها تحتاج الى التطوير


----------



## ahmedlutfi (20 نوفمبر 2008)

وانا اشاركم الرأى واطلب انشاء القسم


----------



## aleemzaid (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## shemo queen (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الجغرافية والهندسة وجهان لعملة واحدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
انا مؤيدة فكرة انشاء هذا القسم الخاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
مع العلم اننى حاصلة على ليسانس اداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة نظم ومعلومات جغرافية جامعة الزقازيق
وفى اثناء دراستى تعلمت الكثير والكثير من تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى مجال التخطيط العمرانى ، والمساحة، وادراةالازمات والكوارث،الخ
وايضا كيفيةالتعامل مع الخريطة الورقية وتحويلها فى حالة رقمية وكيفية رسمها على العديد من برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية التى من اشهرها برنامج arcgis 
وايضا كيفية تفسير الصور الجوية وايضا صور الاقمار الصناعية المختلفة مثل landsat,spot,tm,icons والعديد منها
لذالك انا مؤيدة فكرة انشاء هذا القسم لان هناك تخصصات اخرى هتكون مستفيدة مش بس الهندسة وايضا الجغرافية لانى بحس ان الهندسة والجغرافية الاتنين بيكملو بعض 
لانى فى شغلى برسم الطرق والمبانى من خلال صور اقمار صناعية وايضا بكون قاعدة بيانات 
فان بعتقد ان فكرة الرسم فى حد ذاتها مكملة للهندسة
دة طبعا بالاضافة الى ان الجغرافية فدتنى فى التعرف على الظاهرات الجغرافية وكيفية قراءتها من صور القمر الصناعى وتحديد اماكن التلوث سواء فى المياة او الاراضى او الزراعة وفى حاجات كتير اوى، وايضا كيفية انشاء خط سير لعربات الاسعاف واختيار اقصر مسار لها فى حالة الطوارئ

واشكركم


----------



## الجبلين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أؤيد إفتتاح قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## haval (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد عمل مشروع برنامجج مشابه ل google earth
حيث اريد اخذ بعض الصور من نقطة عالية ولكن سوالي
1-كيف استطيع بتعديل مقياس هذه الصور 
2-كيف استطيع ربط هذه الصور مع البعض
3-كيف يمكن عمل برنامج شبيه ل غوغل ايرث
هل يستطيع arcgis القيام بهذه اعمليات
وشكرا


----------



## عدنان_1 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكل من أيد وأحب مشاركتهم على وضع الفكرة وأنشاء قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## فرج القوريني (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أؤيد و يشدة إنشاء هذا القسم و شكرا.


----------



## mahmoud medhat (4 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## فراشة الرياضيات (4 ديسمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااو
رووووووووووعة


----------



## مصطفى ميجو (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مصطفى محمود عضو جديد معكم واريد المشاركة واريد ان احصل على معلومات عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى اقرب فرصة وضرورى جدا


----------



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الاقتراح ممتاز
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أظن أن الوقت قد حان لإنشاء قسم المعلومات الجغرافية بعد ماسمعناه تشجيع جميع أعضاء المنتدى لإنشاء هذا القسم فأرجو من المشرفين الإسراع في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة مريم محمد علي كيف أستطيع الحصول على الأداة kml فأنا عندي برنامج arcgis 9.1 فأرجو الإفادة وشكرا


----------



## moa_4000 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا 

ثانكس


----------



## seifeleslam (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجوا من ادارة الملتقى ان تتيح لنا برنامج gis كبرنامج موجود سهل التنزيل من الملتقى 
كما نود شرح مفصل ودقيق للبرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر
الدكتور المهندس / سيف الاسلام اسامة جعفر كلية الهندسة - جامعة الازهر


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اوجه رسالتي هده إلى الإخوة المشرفين على المنتدى:
لمادا تعطل ادراج القسم الخاض بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية؟؟
رغم انو فيه الكثير من الأراء المؤيدة لإنشاء هدا القسم من الإخوة الأعضاء؟؟
وانا متأكدة انو راح يضيف الكثير لهدا الملتقى الرائع روعة أعضاءه و مشرفيه.
اتمنى ان نرى قريبا هدا القسم بالمنتدى
سلامي للجميع-أعضاء و مشرفين-
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أختكم في الله المهندسة مريم محمد علي


----------



## عمرجن (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*إستشارة*

لوسمحتم عاوز شروحات بالصورة لعملية mosicing:86


----------



## houssein_zenhom (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بشكر د. جمعه داوود جدا علي الافاده الجميله عني gis program وممكن ابدي راي لو سمحتم
اولا موقع المهندسون العرب من اجمل المواقع التي مرت علي وهذا ليس ريا والله بس بجد هو من اجمل المواقع
ثانيا قسم ال gis مش متواجد كتير في منتديات ولو حتي متواجد فهو مش بيدي كامل التعليم للبرنامج ولا اي تطبيقات ولو حتي كانت موجوده فهي بتكون معلومات صغيره بالنسبه علي هذا العلم
ثالثا هو افاده جميله جدا لكل الاقسام ومش شرط المساحين فقط لا كمان بتوع(كهربا power( دخلو معانا في الموضوع
فبجد هو افاده جميله جدا لكل الناس واتمني من الله ان يكمل التخطيط وتعملو باب لوحده اسمه gis
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## فيجو قطر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

إخواني الأعزاء
دعونا نبدأ ولا نضيع وقت أكثر من ذلك........ على بركة الله


----------



## رياض الخرابشة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

gis هو علم تطبيقي يشمل عدة علوم و افضل توفير قسم له داخل هندسة المساحة


----------



## مجدى عيد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم د.جمعة داود على تعقيبكم على اللإقتراح
ونأمل ان ينشأ هدا القسم و نستفيد منكم و من تجاربكم في هدا المجال
أدامكم الله وحفظكم و نفع بكم هده الأمة وكل عام وانتم بخير وفى صحة دائمة مجدى عيد مساحة الهرم​*


----------



## مصعب العراقي (5 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير , وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً , قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Gis من الاقسام المهمة والمتطوره في جميع المجالات ومنها الاعمال المساحية ومن وجهة نظري يجب دراستها والتعمق بها اكثر في الجامعات والكليات الهندسية المدنية والمساحية , اتمنى ان نركز على الاجهزة والبرامج المساحية اكثر , شكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## ود الطيب (13 يناير 2009)

إضافه هاذا القسم من الاشياء الضروريه لانه علم جديد 
ووفقكم الله .


----------



## moamenasd (15 يناير 2009)

نتمنى من الله ان القسم ده ينشىء ده علم قوى وكبير واتمنى ان احنا كلنا نتعلمه


----------



## عبادة عبادة (15 يناير 2009)

لدي سؤال هام جدا جدا جدا وهو :
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
السلام عليكم ...اتمنى ان اجد اجابة سريعه على استفساري هذا :
لدي خريطة على شكل صورة مسحوبة بالسكنر وعليها 4 نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات ..تم ارجاعها بواسطة برنامج الجيوميديا بروفيشنال ..
هل يملك هذا البرنامج خاصية تصدير هذه الخريطة على شكل geotiff اي صورة مرجعه ..نستطيع من خلالها ان نستوردهافي الاوتوكاد او الى برنامج arcgis info 9,3 ...
او هل يمكننا باي طريقة من الطرق ادخالها الى برنامج الarcgis info 9,3 مع المحافظة على ارجاعها ..اي بدون اعادة عملية الارجاع في برنامج arcgis info 9,3 ....وللتوضيح اكثر البرنامج الشهير glober mapper لديه خاصية تصدير الصور على شكل geotiff اي صورة مرجعه لا داعي لاعادة ارجاعها في اي برنامج اخر ...هل الجوميديا بروفيشنال لديه هذه الخاصية اللتي يملكها glober mapper
...........................................
اتمنى ان اجد ردا سريعا ....
واشكر الجميع مقدما ...
اخوكم عبادة ..
*****ى هو [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]oubbadah *************
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## عبادة عبادة (15 يناير 2009)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
السلام عليكم ...اتمنى ان اجد اجابة سريعه على استفساري هذا :
لدي خريطة على شكل صورة مسحوبة بالسكنر وعليها 4 نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات ..تم ارجاعها بواسطة برنامج الجيوميديا بروفيشنال ..
هل يملك هذا البرنامج خاصية تصدير هذه الخريطة على شكل geotiff اي صورة مرجعه ..نستطيع من خلالها ان نستوردهافي الاوتوكاد او الى برنامج arcgis info 9,3 ...
او هل يمكننا باي طريقة من الطرق ادخالها الى برنامج الarcgis info 9,3 مع المحافظة على ارجاعها ..اي بدون اعادة عملية الارجاع في برنامج arcgis info 9,3 ....وللتوضيح اكثر البرنامج الشهير glober mapper لديه خاصية تصدير الصور على شكل geotiff اي صورة مرجعه لا داعي لاعادة ارجاعها في اي برنامج اخر ...هل الجوميديا بروفيشنال لديه هذه الخاصية اللتي يملكها glober mapper
...........................................
اتمنى ان اجد ردا سريعا ....
واشكر الجميع مقدما ...
اخوكم عبادة ..
*****ى هو [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


oubbadah @ hotmail.com



oubbadah *************
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## ورد النيل (4 فبراير 2009)

أرجو إنشاء االقسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## عاشق gis (8 فبراير 2009)

*نظم المعلومات الجغلرافية*

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد ادرس نظم المعلومات الجغرافية اتمنا ان يتم عمل هذا القسم في المنتدى وارجو من الاخوة مساعدتي بي كافة البرامج والكتب التي تساعدني في دراستي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشق gis (8 فبراير 2009)

ان علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gisهو بمسابت الملح على الطعام 
لذلك اتمنا من ادارة المنتدى اقامت قسم خاص بهذا العلم


----------



## abdolkadr (8 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله نقاش جميل وانا أؤيد هذا الاقتراح


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (11 فبراير 2009)

بضم صوتي لاصوات اخواني في المنتدي طالبا وجود فرع لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية الgis لاحتياجنا الشديد الية 
وليكتمل فرع المساحة والطرق
جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
ابو عمر


----------



## ramadan250 (11 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ساجدسامح (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق gis (18 فبراير 2009)

شباب انا طالب gisاتمنى منكم المساعدة بكل الكتب والبرامج الخاصة بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية:81::81:لكم جزيل الشكر



 اخوكم عاشـــــــــــــــــــق gis


----------



## حسين العتمان (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم ارحو شرح مبسط لاستخراج الاحداثيات وشكرا


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء نظام المعلومات الجغرافي مهم جدا للمهندس المدني والمساحي بشكل خاص وانا اويد ان يكون في هذا المنتدى قسم خاص به فهو لغة العصر الجديد ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في كل بلدان العالم المتطور ويجب ازالة الجهل بهذا النظام اقله من باب العلم بالشيء


----------



## حسام علي الباوي (11 مارس 2009)

اؤيد رايكم السديد بانشاء هذا القسم البالغ الاهمية والفائدة ،وبالرغم من ان هذا العلم دخل حيز التطبيق في كثير من الدول ،الا اننا لازلنا في اولى الخطوات في طريقه...شكراً


----------



## علاء الكميلى (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا الرجاء السرعة فى انشاء قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
اما بالنسبة الى كل من ينادى بالتخصص فلا ينسوا تشعب العلوم وارتباطاتها المترامية
فلا يوجد علم بمنئى عن العلوم الاخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء الكميلى (13 مارس 2009)

ارجوا ممن لديهم الخبرة فى ذلك المجال ان يقدموا لنا المساعدة فى دراسة ذلك العلم الشيق
وشكرا


----------



## جميل جادو (23 مارس 2009)

أعتقد أن علم المساحة هو رافد أساسي لعلم الgis حيث أن أساس عمل الاخير هو بيئة خرائط ولايمكن أن تكون هنالك وسيلة دقيقة لاعداد خارطة ثلاثية الابعاد سوى بالمسح الارضي وما سواها من الطرق ممكن ان تعطي دقة مقبولة للابعاد المستوية ولايمكن ان تصل في اي حال من الاحوال الى البعد الثالث بشكل دقيق وعليه فان الجمع بين العلمين لابد منه حسب راي ......شكرا لكل الاراء.


----------



## توفيق أحمد صالح (23 مارس 2009)

العلوم متداخله وترابطه وكل منهما يكمل الاخر ومليست القضيه هذا التخصص يتبع هذا المجال او ذاك المهم الاستفاده من العلم في اي تخصص وفبي اي مجال ونظم المعلومات الجغر افية ليست حكرا على اي تخصص انما كل العلوم تستفيد منها والمهم احنا نستفيد منها في تخصصاتنا المختلفة وربنا يسهل كل الصعاب لكل طالب علم


----------



## ROUDS (3 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الكرام
لقد مررت على الكثير من المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع 
وسعدت بها كثيرا وان كانت قراءت بعض المشاركات من بعض الاخوه تطلب طلبات خاصه ومنها على سبيل المثال احد الاخوه يطلب شرح لجهاز لايكا 1200 وكانه ومع احترامى الشديده له لم يقراء عنوان الموضوع ولا حتى مشاركات الاعضاء والتى تدور حول انشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه وبجد حزنت جدا لكن نلتمس العذر ويمكن مش واخد باله
الاخوه الكرام 
لى اقتراح بخصوص انشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه واتصور ان يكون هذا الاقتراح حل 
وهو ان يكون ضمن القسم الخاص بهندسه المساحه والطرق على ان يكون هذا القسم يشمل الابواب التاليه
1 - قسم الاجهزه المساحيه
2- قسم البرامج المساحيه
3- قسم الطرق
4- قسم نظم الملعومات الجغرافيه 
ويمكن اضافه او تعديل الاقسام حسب ما يرى القائمون على هذا القسم
وفى الختام اشكر الله ثم كل ما ساهم ويساهم فى اثراء هذا المنتدى 
وادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## محمد مساح (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا على عرض هذا الموضوع المهم جدا

واتمنى ان يتم باسرع وقت ان يتم عمل قسم خاص لنضم المعلومات الجغرافية
ونستفيد من خبرات الاخوان جزاهم الله كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (10 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## الوردي (11 أبريل 2009)

اقتراح جيد وانا مع استحداث قسم مختص ليتم حصر المواضيع التي تخص هذا الاختصاص


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
و اتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين ان يأخدوا طلبك بعين الإعتبار لما لهدا العلم الحديث من أهمية بالغة*​


----------



## Wassfi (15 أبريل 2009)

أرجو المساعدة أحتاج بيانات gis لأتدرب على البرنامج


----------



## hiba abbas (15 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا منكم الحصول على تقرير عن نظام المعلومات الجغرافي


----------



## portsaidian (19 أبريل 2009)

استاذ شريف انا ليا تعليق على ان الgis موجود فى دول اروبا وامريكا فى اقسام الجغرافيا وبس يعنى فيها ايه ما نطبقه احنا فى الحاجات المفيده وندخله فى مجالات اوسع ونوسع فى مجالاته اكتر واكتر ويستفيد بيه التخصصات اللى بتحتاجه وبعدين المفروض احنا نشكر اى شخص بيساعدنا وينزلنا اى برنامج مهم زى ده ولازم تكون مقتنع ان مافيش حد هيدون اى حاجه الا اذا كان عنده خلفيه على الاقل عن اهميتها او انه اكيد محتاجها مش ان الناس هتدون وخلااص وعلى فكره انا ليسانس اداب تخصص جغرافيا ومن رايى ان الgis يستفيد بيه التخصصات اللى تحتاجله مش الجفرافيا وبس وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا فى الخير دايما


----------



## جاسم محمد رستم (19 أبريل 2009)

اويد انشاء قسم كهذا وأرجوا من اله أن يوفقكم لخدمة العلم ومقتنيها من كوادرنا الهندسية


----------



## الماحي الشيخ محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

abobikir قال:


> أشكر جميع الأخوة الذين سألوا عني وآسف لتأخري بالرد عليهم وذلك لظروف عملي التي لم تمكني من التواصل معهم
> أحبكم الله ورزقكم هداه وأسكن قلبكم تقواه وبلغكم من الخير أقصاه وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> 
> ...


تحياتي
اين البرامج عذرا وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله جرار (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ اشرف وعلى كل الموجودين بس قسم انظمه المعلومات الجغرافيه اصبح يدرس في قسم هندسه المساحه
انا خريج هندسه مساحه وجيوماتيكس من الاردن واغلب مواديكان لها علاقه بال gis فمن المهم انه يكون هناك قسم لانظمه المعلومات الجغرافيه وشكرا وجزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## صافي رباع (30 أبريل 2009)

*صافي رباع*

ارجو من من لديه كتيبات او مشروحات باللغة العربية عن استعمال برنامج gis او مختلف انواع اجهزة total station تزويدنا بها وذلك للمعرفة العامة.


----------



## noor-noor (1 مايو 2009)

انا كمان اتمنى ان يكون القسم لان انا بحاجة الى معلومات كثيرة عن التوتل استيشن وكمان نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (7 مايو 2009)

اؤيد انشاء قسم خاص بالمعلومات الجغرافيه


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (8 مايو 2009)

*[اني انتظر بفارغ الصبر بداية العمل في هذا الموقع*


----------



## osama mubarak (13 مايو 2009)

لاهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه الشد


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الأفاضل - أخواتي الفاضلات 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن التخصص داخل التخصص يعطي مزيداً من الاحترافية ويرفع المستوى التقني لجميع المتعاملين الراغبين، وبدلاً من البحث العام في قسم المساحة والطرق كما يقترح الزميل ashraf m لأنه يستهلك وقت الباحث أو المشارك، فضلا عن تشتت المعلوات لتنوعها.
فأؤيد الأخت الفاضلة مريم حفظها الله، ومن بعدها سعادة د./ جمعة حفظه الله
أخوكم م./ ماهر لبيب


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الأفاضل - أخواتي الفاضلات 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن التخصص داخل التخصص يعطي مزيداً من الاحترافية ويرفع المستوى التقني لجميع المتعاملين الراغبين، وبدلاً من البحث العام في قسم المساحة والطرق كما يقترح الزميل ashraf m لأنه يستهلك وقت الباحث أو المشارك، فضلا عن تشتت المعلومات لتنوعها.
فأؤيد الأخت الفاضلة مريم حفظها الله، ومن بعدها سعادة د./ جمعة حفظه الله بإنشاء قسم خاص ب GIS
أخوكم م./ ماهر لبيب


----------



## تقوى طلال (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى انا ادرس في الجامعة في السنة الاخيرة لي في قسم المساحةز مشروع تخرجي في تطبيقات الgis في الاتصالات فأرجو المساعدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالسلام م غ (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أشرف وللدكتور جمعة على المقترح الجيد، ولكن ربما أتفق مع م/ أشرف في أن المنتدي في حاجة قسم خاص بهندسة المساحة والطرق أولا، وهدا سيكون سيكون أساس مهم يدعم قسم أخر مهم جدا وهو فسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ، بكل بما له علاقة بالهندسة .
شكري الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هدا النقاش المفيد. والشكر الجزيل لمشرفي هدا الموقع المتميز.


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكر جميع الاخوان والاخوات الذي شاركو في ذلك, واعتقد حسب راي المتواضع ان نظام المعلومات الجغرافي له المستقبل وكونه مرتبط مع نظام التوقيع العالمي كما تفضل الاخوان لذا نؤيد وجود قسم لذلك


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## تقوى طلال (15 يونيو 2009)

انا عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى وارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي في تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الاتصالات


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
و اتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين ان يأخدوا طلبك بعين الإعتبار لما لهدا العلم الحديث من أهمية بالغة*​


----------



## نهار حسين (22 يونيو 2009)

نتمنى ان يتم تحقيق كل المقترحات التي عرضتها والله يوفقك


----------



## نهار حسين (22 يونيو 2009)

نتمنى لك التوفيق وتحقيق كل المنجزات التي تطمح لها


----------



## شداد الجماعي (12 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اسال من الله لك التوفيق لما تطمح له وان شا الله تستفيد الامه الاسلاميه جمعا


----------



## بنت الجبل الغربي (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كل الشكر والتقدير لصاحب مقترح انشاء قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فهذا مقترح في غاية الأهمية نظرا لما لهذا العلم من فائدة وأغلب الأعمال في حاجة إليه 
وبارك الله في كل من يساهم ولو بسؤال في هذا المنتدى


----------



## mariaum zaky (18 يوليو 2009)

اتمنا انكم تعلو قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية لانو فى غاية الاهمية ومفيش غنى عنو فى اى مجال اقلها المهندس الى مش حيستخدمها فى شغلو يعرف هوا يعنى اية نظم معلومات وبيتكلم عن اية


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مساحه تخرجت عام 2007 ,ودرست فقط برنامج arc view gis ممكن نتعرف على برنامج الgis بصوره موسعه ونتعرف على برامجه وطرق استخدامه وخطوات عمله وكل ما يخص الgis وكل فروعه واني جدأ اشكركم وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن شرح مفصل عن الgis وكل انواعه وكيفيه العمل ومشكورين


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يوليو 2009)

ونحن بدورنا نطالب بهذا القسم ل gis


----------



## م / عثمان (25 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية ونتمنى فعلا ان يكون هنالك قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع ويارب دائما في مزيد من النجاح والتفوق


----------



## adel104 (2 أغسطس 2009)

نتمنى من الله أن يتم إنشاء هذا القسم


----------



## نانسى العزب (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم, اشكر حضرتك على الاقتراح الممتاز لانشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية لانه سيفيد الكثير باذن الله خاصة انه اصبح تطيبق هذا العلم فى مجالات العمل كثيرا, و بالخص ان الدورات التدريبية فى هذا المجال تكلفتها عالية ولذلك اتمنى من الله التوفيق والموافقة من قبل المنتدى على هذا الاقتراح وارجو من الاستاذ abobikir لو لديه شرح لبرنامج arcgis ver 9.2 يتكرم برفعه على المنتدى 
واخيرا اشكر الاستاذ الدكتور جمعة داوود لمشاركته وافادتنا بالكثير من علمه وبارك الله فى حضرتك ورزقك بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 أغسطس 2009)

احسنت يادكتور جمعة وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان


----------



## laylakabbas (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني منضمة للعضو دجمعة ابراهيم في رأيه في دور مهندس المساحة في تطبيقات ال GIS لما له خبرة ومعلومات كافية في كافة اختصاصات المساحة سواء المسح الارضي الذي له الاهمية في معرفة كافة البيانات الجغرافية وكيفية تمثيلها واقعيا قبل تمثيلها علىالصورة الذي يستوجب معرفته بالمسح التصويري من ناحية معرفة الصورة الجوية وانواعها وكيفية تصحيحها وغيرها كما تهم معرفته بالمسح الكارتوكرافي من حيث انتاج الخرائط منgisوكيفية تسقيطها بالمساقط المختلفة الذي تأتي دور مهندس المساحةفي علمه بكافة المساقط ومزاياها ومساؤى كل مسقط منه فهو يربط اختصاصات كثيرة من المساحة بهذا البرنامج اضافة الى اجهزة اخرى مثل ال gps الذي معروفة اعماله في قراءة احداثيات النقاط والتي نستفاد منها في تصحيح الصورة الجوية لذا فأن المهندس وخصوصا مهندس المساحة له الجزء الاكبر في استعمال هذا البرنامج والابداع فيه والاستفادة بأكبر قدر منه هذا ولاشك فيه في دور الجغرافي فيه ايضا من حيث الاستفادة منه في مجال اختصاصه وانتاجه للخرائط التي يحتاجها واجراء البيانات الاحصائية المختلفة الذي يقدمه البرامج بأكبر قدر من عمليات احصائية مختلفة، لذا فأضافة هذا القسم بالمنتدى هو اقتراح ان شاء الله ناجح


----------



## نوفل الامارة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا اذا امكن شرح مفصل جدا عن برنامج gis مع الــشــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــر.............................


----------



## memoman2006 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لايهم ان يكون قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه مشتق من الجغرافيااو الهندسه ولكن المهم ان يكون مستقل بذاته حتي ياخذالاهتمام الاكبر للبحث العلمي بالنسبه لغيره من العلوم الاخري


----------



## memoman2006 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اصبحت المساحه اقل اهتماما من المختصين حيث اصبح الكثير من الناس يمارسون المساحه كاي مهنه وليس لهم اي علاقه او معرفه بالمساحه معرفه علميه والغريب ان شركات كبيره تسمح لهم بالعمل علي انهم مساحين فيجب علي المنتدي التفكير في هذه المشكله وايجاد حل سريع للحفاظ علي كيان المساحه وسط باقي العلوم وانتظر الرد علي ايميلي باسرع وقت وشكر ا


----------



## جلنار محمد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرآ للأخ الكريم على هذا ألاقتراح بانشاء قسم بالمنتدى يختص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية نضرآ لاهمية تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الكثير من التطبيقات الجغرافية والطبية والزراعية والهندسية ومنها المساحية وكذلك في تخطيط الطرق حيث أستخدم spatial analysis لأختيار المسار الأفضل من حيث المسافة والكلفة وتقليل التأثيرات البيئية لربط موقعين من بين عدة مسارات وتوفير الجهد والكلفة فيما لو أستخدمت الطرق التقليدية .​​


----------



## المهندسة 77 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*دور علم المساحة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*

السلام عليكم

أنا عضوة جديدة بهذا الموقع المتميز مع العلم أني من متابعين لمواضيعها من زمن . أنا مهندسة مساحة وأعمل في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وأنا ارى من ضروري فتح منتدى لهذا العلم المهم جدا" في جميع المجالات وأختصاصات الهندسية ودائما أحتاج الى تحديث معلوماتنا في هذا العلم وقد ظهرت شركات تدريبية في هذا المجال والعلم ولاحظت ترابط هذا العلم (نظم معلومات الجغرافية ) مع هندسة المساحة لانه اغلب شركات التدريب لهذا العلم هي شركات تعمل في مجال الهندسة المساحية وهي مهمة فمثلا" لدينا بالعراق شركة مجازة تدريبية في مجال المساحة وتقوم بتدريب المهندسين في علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وسوف أذكر أسمها فقط بدون عناوين ألتزاما" بشروط الموقع وأذكرها كمثال وفائدة للاخوة الاعزاء ولم أتدرب لديهم للعلم وهي شركة ريكيش لمقاولات والتدريب الدولي فلديهم عقد مع منظمتنا في مجال التخطيط العمراني بواسطة arcgis ,arcsde لذا أرجو أن تفتحوا منتدى لهذا العلم حتى يكون لدينا كم من المعلومات ولانحتاج الى مصادر خارجية وشكرا لكم .


----------



## abdalla_MnS (13 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو كتييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مسة ولاتمسه (21 أكتوبر 2009)

من يملك نصائح وحلول مباشرة عن علاقة gis والاعمال الكهربائية بشبكات الانارة وخاصة صيانتها ان يتكرم بالمساعدة


----------



## سهم الشرق (22 أكتوبر 2009)

التحية للمهندسين على اثراء المنتدى بكل ما هو جديد و نافع..اطلب مدي بأفكار و مقترحات لمشاريع تخرج في الـ gis
ولكم خالص التقدير


----------



## bendary84 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الافاضل اشكركم على عرض فكره انشاء هذا القسم الهام جدا ليس للمهندسن فقط بل لتخصصات عديد فأنا تخصص جغرافى ((نظم معلومات جغراقيه ))وارى من الضرورى وجود ذلك القسم فى منتدى المهندسن العرب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالسلام اسما (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه*

نرجو من ادارة المنتدي تخصيص قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه تابع لقسم المساحة 
وذلك لاهمية هذا القسم


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اؤييد بشدة انشاء هذا القسم ويكون محصور فى العمل المساحى


----------



## حياة النفوس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يكون gis فى المنتدى


----------



## أبوالمعتز (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ياأخوان ليش كل هذا التفرع والتشتت وجهتي نظري هي بأن نترك هذا المجال أقصد gis لبعض المنتديات التي تضع دروس وشروحات ممتازة مثل ملتقى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لأن لو كل منتدى أختص بشئ معين سوف يكون هناك أبداع في كل جوانب الحياة.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مصطفي_حسن (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف انواع التحسس النائي واقسامه


----------



## مصطفي_حسن (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واريد مساعدتي فانا اريد ان اعرف ماهو التحسس النائي


----------



## محمد_حمزه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نظم المعلومات تسمى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه ومن لا يعلم عنها شيئ فهو يجهل بها انا عن نفسى اتمنى ان اجد من يشرحها لى وشكرا


----------



## الجغرافى الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا اضم صوتى لخى محمد حمزه واريد من يشرح لى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه


----------



## محمدالعامري (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مع احترامتي لجميع الاراء التي طرحت جول هذا الموضوع ولكن اجد وجود هذا القسم في الوقت الحالي ضروري لما له اهمية بالغة لجميع الاختصاصات الهندسية فالكل يجد هنالك نقص في علمة من هذا الجانب فمن الضروري لكي يكون هذا الموقع متميزا بحق علية سلوك هذا الاتجاه


----------



## memo110 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم ...وأتمنى من الأخوة المشرفين على قسم المساحة استحداث قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ....


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله بالاخوة الخيرين الذين يقدومن كل مافي حوزتهم من دروس وبحوث قيمة
وارجو ممن لهم دراسات عن استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في ادراة النفايات والمخلفات الصلبة
ان يضعوه بين ايدينا, وكذلك دراسات عامه عن استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحديد ومراقبة اليات النظافة لمنطقة معينه 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
وشكرااا اخوكم مصطفى_بصرة من العراق


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على التعليق مهندسة 77 وارجوا ان تخبرينا ماتريدين من مساعده وبخصوص هذه الشركه اين مقرها بالعراق لو سمحتي
اخوكم مصطفى_بصرة


----------



## adel104 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

(السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واريد مساعدتي فانا اريد ان اعرف ماهو التحسس النائي)
المشاركة الأصلية من الأخ( مصطفى حسن )
التحسس النائي أو Remote Sensing أو بترجمة أخرى (الإستشعار عن بعد)و هو بإختصار عملية مساحية يستخدم فيها الأقمار الصناعية لعمل صور جوية تستخرج منها خرائط و معلومات يستفاد منها في عدة مجالات (البيئة ،التعدين ،الآثار ،التخطيط ،درء الكوارث .......إلخ)


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فكرة جيدة جدا ونرجو التوفيق من الله تعالى


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مواضيع مهمة بحق.


----------



## ALI GUERMIT (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اظم صوتي لاصوات الاخوة و انا مستعد للمشاركة بكثافة و شكرا للاخ على هذا الاقتراح الرائع:13:


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


----------



## basyo2020 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم انا محتاج برنامج map info9ياريت حد يساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## علي طلبه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شدني الحوار بيين الاخوه الاعضاء علي ضروره انشاء قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه
وكان الرد الاول صادم ليس كون اننا حتي الان منه كثير من يعتقد ان الجي اي اس هو برنامج وليس علم
فمنهم من يعتقد انه برنامج رسم والبعض الاخر ينظر له علي انه برنامج خرائط وهذا يدل اننا امامنا كثير جدا علي معرفه الفرق بين العلم والبرنامج
اخي العزيز الاخوه الافاضل نرجو قبل ان يدلو كل بما عنده من معلومات ان يتاكد منها
لذلك اجد ان ععلم نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه
هو علم تحليلي يقوم علي تحليل البيانات وايضا علي حل بعض المشاكل في معظم فروع العلم العملي 
سواء كان جيولوجي او سيول او مناخ او ابار او بنيه تحتيه من صرف ومياه وكهرباء واتصالات 
الموضوع سهل ومن خلال جوجل نستطيع معرفه الكثير والكثير في استخدمات نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه
وفي النهايه اشكر جميع الاخوه في المنتدي 
وانا علي اتم الاستعداد في شرح جزء كبير من علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه
اخوكم 
علي طلبه 
محلل نظم معلومات جغرافيه
ومشرف علي منتدي نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (6 يناير 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة كل عمل خير يخدم بقية خلق اللة في الارض هو عمل مميز واشكر:56: الاستاذالفاضل على هذه الجهود النيره_​


----------



## احمد عبده طه (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا وبارك الله فى علمكم وان الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر مع تقديرى لمكانتكم العلميه فاننى مساح ومعظم خبرتى فى التنفيذ ولكن الان اعمل فى مشروع محلى وتفصيلى لمدينه ورايت اهميه gis واهميه المستخدم لهذا البرنامج وانا اتمنى ان كل مهندس ومساح يجب ان يتعامل معه هذا البرنامج


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (9 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الرائعة*​


----------



## القعيش (13 يناير 2010)

*أشكر الجميع واحترم أرائهم *ولكن ارجو ان نبدأ بخطوات عملية نبدأ بإنزال الكتب المفيدة حول الموضوع والبرامج المتعلقة على هذه الصفحة وبحسب الإقبال على الموضوع والمشاركة الفاعلة سيستطيع المشرفون إتخاذ القرار وللجميع أتمنى التوفيق


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2010)

ياريت لو فيه قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية علي هذا المنتدي الرائع بحق


----------



## om1000ar (15 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (18 يناير 2010)

*حقاً اقتراح مفيد أسأل الله ان ينفع به المسلمين *


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## بركات لقاسم (22 يناير 2010)

ممكن برنامج تمديدات


----------



## منهل باطولي (23 يناير 2010)

الشكرالجزيل لادارة الملتقى 
بارك الله بجهودكم المبذولة في خدمة العلم
انا مع اي اقتراح يقلل احتكار نظام gis ويساهم في انتشاره لما فيه من فوائد جمة


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (25 يناير 2010)

هل تمت الموافقة على القسم


----------



## mutaz173 (29 يناير 2010)

اخوتى الافاضل
لكم التحية و الاحترام
نخطئ ان ظننا ان GIS يختص بالجغرافيا او المساحة او الطرق فقط، انه يا اخوتى يختص بالتنمية ! بمعنى انه (يخدم) كل هذه التخصصات بالاضافة الى هندسة الصرف الصحى و التسويق و الارصاد الجوى و الطب و المطاعم العالمية و التعدين و التخطيط الحضرى و الريفى و الدراسات الاجتماعية و التعداد السكانى و الاستبيانات السياسية و الشرطة ووووو
ربما يدهش هذا بعضكم و لكن رواد الاوتوكاد يفهمون اهمية الطبقات Layers فاقول لهم ان نظام المعلومات الجغرافية فى ابسط تعريف له هو مجموعة كبيرة من الطبقات و قواعد البيانات يتم تحليلها بواسطة البرنامج لاعطاء نتائج اشبه بنتائج الاستعلام Querries فى قواعد البيانات، و يحضرنى هنا نظام الابلاغ السريع عن الحوادث فى امريكا و المسمى 911 حيث يحدد موقع البلاغ بمجرد طلب هذا الرقم بالتلفون و ذلك بواسطة الطبقة الخاصة بالموقع فى GIS زائدا الاستعانة بالاقمار الصناعية و التى تعتبر مكمل رئيسى لل لGIS.

و لكم ودى


----------



## تافكه (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حيدرعبدالله (16 فبراير 2011)

اريد كتيب الاستعمال بلعربي ل g p s gr3


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (18 مارس 2011)

thanksssssss


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء محسن خزعل (19 مارس 2011)

كيف اصدر من skechupالى الى GISارجو الرد رجاءا


----------



## Lawnd (2 مايو 2011)

*نظام ترتيب وملاحة السيارت بالاقمار الاصطناعية*



مصطفى_بصرة قال:


> شكرا لك على التعليق مهندسة 77 وارجوا ان تخبرينا ماتريدين من مساعده وبخصوص هذه الشركه اين مقرها بالعراق لو سمحتي
> اخوكم مصطفى_بصرة


 
السلام عليكم 

الاخ مصطفى لقد رأيت مشاركة الاخت المهندسة 77 ومشاركتك في هذا الموقع الرائع وانا اسمي لاوند مهندسة حاسبات واحد مهندسي شركة ريكيش الذي ذكرته الاخت المهندسة 77 طبعا هي مجموعة شركات ريكيش لتجارة العامة وانظمة الملاحة Navigation وانظمة الاقمار الاصطناعية GPS ونظم معلومات الجغرافية GIS والشركة التي كانت تقصده هي شركة ريكيش لتدريب الدولي ولديها أجازة رسمية من سنة 2006 و ذكرت باستخدام نظام تعقب لسيارت النفايات ولدى الشركات اعمال مماثلة في تعقب وترتيب السيارات الماء الشرب لدوائر وسيارات الصرف الصحي Tracking باحدث تقنية بالعالم طبعا لست لمدحها ولكن مثلا في مشروع سيارات الماء الشرب وضعنا حساسات في خزانات السيارات بحيث تعرف مستوى الماء فيها وهي تسير وهي ايضا من اختصاصات الشركة وبشكل دقيق وايضا بتقنية عالية جدا بالاقمار الاصطناعية ومصرح بها في عموم العراق

أخي مصطفى أذا كنت تريد الاتصال بالشركة ومعرفة تفاصيل اكثر بشكل علمي ارجو ارسال رسالة خاصة لي من هذا الموقع لانه احترم قوانين هذا الموقع المفيد والعلمي بعدم ارفاق عناوين الاتصال الخاصة وشكرا لك 

م. لاوند 
العراق - دهوك


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا بارك الله بك بالتوفيق


----------



## nm2rig (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ,نتمنى من القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الاخذ بعين بالاعتبار لهذا الطلب وذلك لاهمية gis ووضعه تحت قسم المساحه وذلك لانه يعتبر من الاقسام الرئيسيه في قسم هندسة المساحه وشكر ،ونتمنى من الاعضاء المشاركه بما لديه من معلومات،وانا اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ وسوف امدكم بما لدي من معلومات قدر المستطاع


----------



## maaly hassen (14 فبراير 2013)

"السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته"
​اريد كتاب يشرح فيه تطبيقات عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه فى التخطيط الحضرى ارجو المساعده
:34: وشكرا لكم​


----------

